# Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken



## Swissfrau (1. Nov. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen  

Anfang Jahr habe ich mich und meinen Teich mal kurz vorgestellt. Inzwischen ist einiges gegangen, werde bei Gelegenheit mal davon berichten/zeigen. 

Nun einige Fragen, ich möchte über den Winter einige (3-5) Koi (werden noch gekauft, ca. 20-30 cm) grossziehen.  :crazy Neugier lässt grüssen, wachsen die wirklich so toll wie es in manchen Berichten zu lesen ist.  

Hätte den Platz (Bürozimmer in der Wohnung) entweder für ein sogenanntes Hälterungsbecken mit Aufsatzfilter oder aber ein Faltbecken in der grösse 100 x 100.  

Uebrigens, das Gewicht stellt kein Problem dar, da darunter der Luftschutzkeller ist. 

Aber wie sieht es mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit aus? Heizen werde ich das Becken nicht.

Nun stehe ich vor der Entscheidung, welches soll ich nehmen?  Beim Becken wäre der Filter ja bereits vorhanden, fehlen würde da nur noch die Pumpe, oder? Beim Faltbecken müsste ich noch einen Filter etc. dazu nehmen.

Geräuschpegel?

Reicht das Wasservolumen ist so zwichen 600 - 700 Liter, je nach Behälter?

Preislich sollte es mir nicht mehr als CHF 1'000.-- /Euro 700.-- kommen.  

Selberbauen kommt (noch) nicht in Frage.  

Ueber Eure Erfahrungen/Meinungen würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Gruss Conni aus der Schweiz


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Conni,

wollte vorerst nur mal wissen,ob ihr die Koi jetzt noch kaufen wollt......

LG Chris


----------



## Swissfrau (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Chris

ja, die werden noch gekauft. Viele haben Ihre Verkaufsbecken ja in einem Innenraum und bei mir kommen die Tiere ja auch wieder in einen Innenraum. Dies sollte also kein Problem sein.  

Im Teich sind schon ein paar Tiere (ca. 20 - max. 40 cm), aber es fehlt ganz sicher noch ein Chagoi, Asagi und nun ja, mal schauen. 

Gruss Conni


----------



## Chrisinger (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

hallo Conny,

na dann ist ja gut...........

Ich denke die richtigen Profis (Rainer,Sigfra) und wie sie alle heißen,werden sich noch melden.Die können dir da eher helfen...

LG Chris


----------



## rainthanner (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Conni, 

Tschuldigung, aber dein Vorhaben ist völlig ballaballa. 


Eigentlich geht das, 







Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

.






........aber ohne ausreichende Erfahrung


----------



## rainthanner (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

.






........vermutlich in die Hose. 





Gruß Rainer


----------



## koi-home-carsten (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

hallo gesagt...

na ja wenn du die möglichkeit hast ....und zum wohle der fischis kaufe sie dir erst im frühjahr wenn du sie im teich setzen kannst...

Ich selber habe eine innenhälterung (selber gebaut.) und ich kann dir sagen viel arbeit...Ich habe aber das glück das meine box in einen beheitzten raum steht ....wasser 20c und bis ich den filter zum laufen hatte das dauert....also wenn du nicht grad schon erfahrung im aqarium bereich hast lasse es lieber sein...

und überlege dir zum nächsten winter hin etwas besseres zu bauen und nicht gleich alles über so übereilt.....

gruß carsten...

bei meinen bildern siehst du meine box


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Conny,

eins bleibt noch zu sagen.nimm bitte die Tips an die dir gegeben wurden..Obwohl ich Rainer so auch nicht kenne...........

Es ist nun mal wirklich ein wenig eng.....und dann noch soviele Koi.du musst wissen,das du sie nicht einfach in den Teich setzen kannst,wenn es mal 2-3 Tage mal nich Bodenfrost gegeben hat............

Meine Empfelung,frag deinen Fischhändler ob er die Fische noch bis zum Frühjahr in seinen Becken lassen könne.Du kannst sie ja dann bei geeigneten Tepms abholen.Danach noch mal in Quarantäne und dann letztlich in deinen Teich setzten.........

Deine Fische haben somit den wenigsten streß......Und ganz neben bei du auch.......


LG Chris


----------



## Swissfrau (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Zusammen

Danke für Eure Tips/Meinungen. 

Teich und Fischerfahrungen habe ich eigentlich schon seit einigen Jahren (selber bin 44 Jahre alt). Aquarium hatte ich auch ein paar Jahre. 

3 -5 Fische (klein) finde ich nicht sehr viel und das Becken hat nun doch 1300 Liter. Filter lief (läuft) schon mind. 2 Monate am Teich mit, sollte also eingelaufen seinl

Schon klar, dass ich bis ca. Ende April/Mai warten muss, bis ich die Tiere wieder in den Teich lassen kann.  

Das Faltbecken wird bei mir im Büro stehen. (Zimmertemperatur ca. 22 Grad). 

Die (nicht)Aussage von Rainer ist doch eher dürftig und hilft nicht wirklich. Fakten wären besser gewesen, auch zum Abschrecken bzw. verwerfen meines Vorhabens. 
Wie, weshalb, was ist das absolute minium. etc. Nun ja, was soll's.  

Da ich auch Katzen/Hunde habe, weiss ich was von mir als Tierhalter erwartet wird. Ferien sind auch keine geplant. :smoki 

Wasserwechsel und Entsorgung - Bad ist gleich neben an. 

Also, könnt nun die Augen verdrehen und stöhnen, ich versuch es.  

Gruss Conni

PS. Sollte der Platz/Liter nicht ausreichend sein, könnte ich immer noch sehr vergrössern. Bis ca. 2500 liter.


----------



## Martina und Uwe (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Guten Morgen Conni und Grüße in die Schweiz,laß Dich mal nicht abschrecken und geh die Sache ruhig an ich helfe Dir.Als erstes empfehle ich gleich auf 2500 liter zu gehen es gibt eine Faustregel die besagt 80 cm Fisch auf 1000 liter Wasser.Der Filter sollte eingelaufen sein und Sauerstoff gibst du zusätzlich.Die Luftfeuchtigkeit wird in deinem Büro sich so zwischen 60 und 75 % einpegeln.
Den Geräuschpegel kanst Du minimieren in dem Du das Einlaufrohr ein paar cm unter der Wasseroberfläche positionierst.

Wenn noch fragen sind nur zu helfe gerne,und viel spaß mit den Kois
Uwe und Martina


----------



## Swissfrau (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Uwe und Martina

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Nein, abschrecken lasse ich mich nicht so schnell. 

Becken ist schon bestellt für 1300 Liter. Sollte es damit (Lieferung) gut gehen (kommt aus DE) werde ich wahrscheinlich noch ein grösseres ordern. (Zur Sicherheit)

Mir geht es mit dem Ueberwintern so, wie vielen, die das erste Mal Koinachwuchs haben. Man weiss zwar, dass es sicherlich keine Schönheiten sind, aber einmal will man da doch so schauen, was dabei rauskommt. 

Ich denke mal, mit dem richtigen Filter, genügend Wasserwechsel/Tests/Volumen, sollte es klappen.  Bekomme ich trotzdem Probleme, wird das Becken vergrössert und der Filter nachgerüstet. 

Da ich mein eigenes Geld verdiene und alleinstehend bin, kann mir da auch keiner gross reinreden. 

Sachliche Ratschläge/Ideen werden aber gerne entgegengenommen. 

Ihr seht also, etwas überlegt habe ich mir schon. Wusste nur zu Anfang nicht, mit welchem Volumen ich starten soll. (Meine Geschwister halten mich ja auch für :crazy .

Mitte Woche sollte nun das Becken kommen und dann gehts los.  
 

Werde mich dann wieder melden.

LG Conni


----------



## Chrisinger (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Schön das du dir weiterhin gedanken machst...

Wünsche dir und deinen kleinen viel Glück..Wird schon werden.Bekommst ja auch hilfe.

Also dann bis denne

LG Chris


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hi Swisskoi
Möglich ist alles, nur ob es auch sinnvoll ist, das ist ne ganz andere Frage.
Kann nur hoffen das dein Büro( Zimmer ) groß genug, und über eine ausreichende Belüftung verfügt.
Schon ganz andere Leute haben ihre Probleme mit Schimmelpilz etc. gehabt.
Ein Hälterungsbecken in der Wohnung, dazu noch offen, womöglich noch beheizt,- ich hoffe nur das du in diesem Zimmer keine Tapete oder Holzpanellen hast.
Ansonsten,- siehe hier: 



> *AUSZUG:* Die Luftfeuchtigkeit und wie sie in die Wand kommt
> 
> Luft enthält immer Wasser in Form von unsichtbarem Wasserdampf. Warme Luft kann mehr Wasserdampf aufnehmen als kalte Luft. So kann zum Beispiel 1 cbm Luft von 0° Celsius eine Höchstmenge von nur 5g (=5 ccm) Wasserdampf enthalten. Ist die Raumtemperatur höher, kann die Luft mehr Wasser aufnehmen: So steigert sich der Wasseranteil bei 20° Celsius bereits auf 17g, bei 30° Celsius schon auf 30g pro cbm.
> 
> ...



Gruß
Werner


----------



## Swissfrau (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Werner02

Sinnvoll, nein mit Sicherheit nicht. Aber wenn ich an andere Beiträge mit Innenhälterung denke, frage ich mich nun schon, was bei mir so anders ablaufen soll?  

Fakt ist, ich möchte auch über die Wintermonate nicht auf ein paar Koi verzichten. Ob ich diesen Versuch je wiederholen werde, wird sich zeigen.

Ich möchte es nur für die nächten 6 Monate versuchen, nicht lebenslang. Diese Zeit werde ich, die Koi und meine Wohnung sicherlich unbeschadet überstehen. Ansonsten hätte ich immer noch ein Ausweichquartier im Keller oder ein sep. Raum in der Garage. 

Also, das Büro mit Fenster (4 x 3m) ist in meiner Wohnung (5 Zimmerwohnung). Zimmertüren sind alle offen. Geheizt wird das Becken 140 x 140 x 65 nicht (ca. 20/21 Grad sollten reichen). 

Die Wohnung verfügt über Bodenheizung und dass sollte reichen. Da im Winter sowieso eher trockene Luft in der Wohnung ist, sollte die Luftfeuchtigkeit keine grosse Rolle spielen. (spar ich mir dieses Jahr den Luftbefeuchter) Wir werden es sehen. Nein Holz (ausser Möbeln) und Tapete gibt es nicht. Habe auch alles Plattenboden.

Das einzige wo ich noch unsicher bin, reicht mein Druckfilter Gardena PF 10000? Da werde ich wohl noch was dazukaufen müssen. Die Frage ist nur, was?

Also hier hätte ich gerne noch Vorschläge.  

Gruss Conni


----------



## Martina und Uwe (4. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Conni dickes lob von uns,das du dein Vorhaben durchziehst ruhig und sachlich,Zum Druckfilter kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen die Dinger kenn ich nicht.Ich benutze für meine zwei Aufzuchtbecken 1400 Liter eine Sandfilteranlage reinigung aller 4 Wochen.Auf was Du achten must ist deine Fußbodenheizung, die Kunststoffbecken nehmen sehr gut wärme auf.
So aber jetzt zu den Fischen die Optimale Temperatur liegt bei 20 bis 22 Grad 
die jungen Koi fühlen sich da am wohlsten. Füttere dreimal täglich immer zur gleichen Zeit so kanst du sie immer gut anschauen und siehst wie sie sich entwickeln und wo sie farblich hingehen,das ist für mich auch immer wieder spannend und erlebnisreich.

Martina und Uwe


----------



## Annett (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo.

Ich sehe eher Problemchen mit der Fußbodenheizung. Voraussetzung, der Boden und die Dämmung/Aufnahme der Heizung (bei uns Styropur) sind stabil genug.

Bei meinem Aquarium in der Küche steht nur der Filter (eckiger Eh..m) auf dem Boden und die Wassertemp. des gesamten Beckens (72l) liegt über der des Zimmers! Dabei steht der Filter sogar noch auf ganz kleinen Gummifüßchen, also etwas erhöht.
Durch die höhere Temp. entsteht Kondenswasser an der Abdeckung, dass dann zurück tropft. So weit, so gut.
Nur, ein ganzes Becken auf der Fußbodenheizung... :?
Es wird immer wärmer sein, als der Raum, es sei denn, Du kannst die Heizung abschalten und das Zimmer anderweitig warm halten.
Und wenn das Wasser wärme ist, als die Luft, verdunstet es umso schneller. Siehe auch Nebelbildung über Seen/Teichen abends/morgens zu dieser Jahreszeit.

Oder Du planst gleich eine Abdeckung mit ein - nur Sauerstoff muss trotzdem ins Wasser können. Pflanzen samt Beleuchtung dürfte bei Koi als Sauerstoffspender schwierig werden... und entweichende Luft (Sprudelstein) nimmt automatisch die Luftfeuchte mit in den Raum. :?

Da hilft dann wirklich nur Lüften, Lüften, Lüften und ständige Kontrolle der Fensterlaibungen auf Flecken.


----------



## Martina und Uwe (12. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Conny,wollte nur mal fragen wies denn nun bei Dir ausschaut.Will ja nicht behaupten das ich neugierig binn ganz im gegenteil.kanst aber ruhig mal auch ein paar Bilder einstellen wenn alles aufgebaut und in betrieb gegangen ist.
Mfg Martina und Uwe


----------



## Swissfrau (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Martina und Uwe 

Becken steht nun im seit einer Woche im Büro. Fische (und Beckenwasser) wurden auch von ihrem alten Quartier, Regenfass, ins neue Becken verfrachtet.  

Fotos folgen noch. 

Stand nach einer Woche, alles o.K. Luftfeuchtigkeit macht mir noch nicht zu schaffen, so dass ich mir überlege, die Bodenheiztung in diesem Zimmer leicht zu erhöhen. Wassertemp. ist im Moment so 20/21 Grad. Wobei, dies reicht ja auch schon.:? Soll ich es vorerst so lassen? 

Geräusche durch Luftsprudler, Filter und Wasserrücklauf sind vorhanden. Da ist es schon gut, dass das Becken nicht im Wohnzimmer ist.  Wobei man dann evtl. den Filter anders wählen würde.  

Mücken sind auch noch nicht aufgetaucht. 

Im Becken sind nun 8 Koi. 6 von ca. 10 cm und 2 von ca. 20 cm. Mal sehen wie die nun so wachsen und je nach dem wird dann das Becken auf 2500 Liter vergrössert oder auf zwei Becken aufgeteilt, oder, oder, oder.

Werde versuchen heute Nachmittag noch Fotos reinzustellen. :beeten 

Gruss von Conni aus der Schweiz:cu


----------



## Martina und Uwe (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Guten Morgen Conni Die Temperatur ist ok würde ich erst mal so beibehalten,wir haben ja noch ein paar Monate vor uns.

MfG Martina und Uwe


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

hallo conni
respekt daß du das so durchziehst.
ich kann dir bestimmt auch weiter helfen weil ich mein ih jetzt schon das 3jahr betreibe. 
also dann gleich mal ein paar tips vorne weg:
ich hatte einen druckfilter für 15000l und der hatte bei weitem nicht gerreicht, selbst die tonne mit 120ltr die ich zur zeit habe genügen einfach nicht.also stell dich schon mal darauf ein.
ganz wichtig : immer die wasserwerte messen.nimm blos kein streifentest die zeigten bei mir einen nitritwert von 0,1mg an und mit dem tröpchentest hatte
ich 1mg.wenn du keinen hast unbedingt besorgen.
die "essigfliegen" hatte ich im 1 jahr nicht.doch im 2jahr hatten wir uns ein paar neue pflanzen zugelegt und da waren wohl einige drin.die folge war war sie haben sich enorm vermehrt so dass ich einige heute noch im haus habe.
(also vorsicht beim pflanzen kaufen)
hast du einen skimmer in betrieb?
brauchts du auf jedenfall.
ich konnte keinen kleinen finden,auch im forum hatte ich keine bauanleitung für nen mini-skimmer, also habe ich mir einen selber gebaut.
da mehere hier eine ih haben werde ich heute oder die nächsten tage mal meinen mitr bauanleitung vorstellen.
stelle doch mal ein paar bilder von deinem becken rein
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Swissfrau (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Jürgen

Ist doch nicht so schlimm. Die 6 Monate sollten doch zu bewältigen sein.:beeten 

Also hier ist mein Becken 
Da ich der ganzen Sache nicht ganz traue, habe ich heute noch Bindegurte gekauft. Sicher, ist sicher. 

und meine neunen Tiere  

 
 
 

Mit dem Filter habe ich auch so meine Bedenken. Bin am Schauen, was sonst noch so in Frage kommen würde. 

Evtl. ein grosser 5 / 10 Oasefilter? Möchte eigenlich etwas ohne UVC, da ich dies nun bereits 2x habe. Einen 3 Kammerfilter habe ich noch bei www.koi-schnäppchen.com gesehen, der sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, auch preislich. Was meint ihr dazu? 

Denke ich werde mich mal erkundigen, ob die diesen Artikel auch in die Schweiz liefern. Hier sind ja die Artikel um einiges teurer.  

Tropfen-Wassertest habe ich. WW werde ich so jede Woche machen. UVC habe ich auch eingeschaltet.

Ach ja, ist eure Pumpe so stark, dass diese den meisten Kot ansaugt oder wie reinigt ihr den Boden?

So, dies wäre es vorerst mal.

Danke für eure Tipps und Tricks

Gruss Conni


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

hallo conni
sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus  
ich würde den uv erstmal aus lassen,so können sich die bakies schneller vermehren.zb.in deinem filter,beckenrand,boden,schläuche usw.
zu den filtern lass ich lieber die anderen was sagen,ich baue mir die immer selber (oder versuche es  )
ps:mach weiter so 
gruß
jürgen und heike


----------



## Swissfrau (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo zusammen

Nach nun gut zwei Monaten möchte ich einen kurzen Zwischenbericht geben.

Wassertemperatur im Becken, immer so 24/25 Grad. 

Wasserschaden, ja hat es gegeben, aber nur zwei kleine.  

Einmal ist mir der Schlauch beim Wasserwechsel auf den Boden gefallen. 
Gottseidank waren es nur ein paar Liter, die da auf den Boden flosen.:shock 

Einmal ist mir das graue Rohr ins Becken weggerutscht. 
Dadurch ist das Wasser aus dem Filter auf das Plexiglas und von da dann auf den Boden. 
Dies mitten in der Nacht. Weiss heute noch nicht, 
weshalb ich da aufstand und nachgesehen habe.
Auf jeden Fall hielt sich der Schaden, auch nur ein paar Liter, in Grenzen.

Mücken habe ich inzwischen auch. Aber nur im Zimmer mit dem Becken. 

Fische haben sich am Anfang an der Folie gescheuert. Da habe ich "Perfect Pond Preventus" ins Wasser gegeben.
Danach hat das Scheuern aufgehört. 
Ob es nun am Mittel lag oder der Filter besser eingelaufen war, 

Ein Fisch hat sich auch gleich zu Anfang verabschiedet, 
da er aus dem Becken gesprungen ist. 
Leider habe ich dies zu spät bemerkt.  

Nun wird das Becken nach dem Wasserwechsel sofort wieder gesichert, 
so dass dies nicht mehr geschehen kann. 
 

Seit Sonntag habe ich bei meinem Grössten eine komische Stelle auf der Rückenflosse entdeckt.
Werde diese nun im Auge behalten. 
  
Ansonsten haben die Koi recht an Grösse zugelegt und sind ganz schön rund. Evtl. zu rund/fett?
       
Natürlich konnte ich es nicht lassen und habe mir am letzten Samstag noch ein paar kleine Tiere dazugeholt. 

Nur muss ich mich nach einem grösseren Filter/Becken umsehen.  

Was haltet ihr von den Beckmann Regenfässern? 

Alles in allem mir macht es noch grossen Spass und es ist eine Freude den Kleinen beim Wachsen zuzusehen.
    

Hoffe wir überstehen auch noch die restlichen 4 Monate so gut wie jetzt 
und dann heisst es für die Kleinen, ab in den Teich. 

So, dies wäre es für's erste. 
Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Conni


----------



## rainthanner (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Conny, 

ich nehm dann mal meine anfänglichen Bedenken zurück und bin zuversichtlich, dass in deinem Fall nix mehr in die Hose geht. 



Bezüglich des "Großen" ist die Sorge unbegründet. Es scheint sich zu 99% um eine kleine Karpfenpocke zu handeln, die nach der ganzen Aufregung  wieder verschwinden sollte. 


Hast bisher ja alles gut im Griff und die erste Hälfte des Winters haben wir bereits hinter uns. 





Gruß Rainer


----------



## Swissfrau (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Rainer

vielen Dank, wollen mal hoffen, dass du in allen Dingen Recht behältst. :beeten   

Kann mir übrigen jemand sagen, was sich da den so für Koi in meiner IH tummeln?

Zwei Chagoi und zwei ganz kleine Asagi, da bin ich mir sicher, aber der Rest? Oder sind dies alles no name Koi?

Gruss Conni


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Was ist denn aus den Kois geworden ? 

Da ich auch eine Innenhälterung betreibe, ich aber das Wachstum der Süßen schlichtweg unterschätzt habe, schaue ich mich gerade ein bisschen im Internet um. 
Die Faltbecken sind eine echte Alternative. Nur bei mir steht der "Teich" im Wohnzimmer auf Parkettfußboden. Da hab ich dann doch meine Bedenken ob das gut geht. Und auf meinen klasse funktionierenden Bodenablauf muss ich dann wohl auch verzichten.
Ich strebe so 3000 - 4000 Liter an.

Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

** Mal nach oben schieb **


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hat sich erledigt, mache es jetzt so und warte einfach mal ab was passiert


----------



## Swissfrau (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Utzoff

Habe mein Faltbecken bis am Schluss behalten. Vom Volumen her reichte es.

Die letzten Monate habe ich einfach sehr, sehr fleissig Teilwasserwechsel gemacht. 

Temperaturen hatte ich immer so 23 - 25 Grad und dann natürlich auch reichlich gefüttert.

Dadurch und auch aus Sorge, habe ich meinen Filter immer weiter erweitert. Zuerst nur so ein Druckfilter und ein Gardena Filter. Bald dann der runde Kübel gefüllt mit Schaumstoffwürfel und gegen Schluss auch noch den viereckigen Kübel, oben mit Bogensieb. 

 

 

 

 

Die Fische hatten im April/Mai eine Grösse von +/- 38 cm.

Mein Fazit aus der Sache, jederzeit wieder, nur würde ich schauen, dass der Filter pflegeleichter wäre.

Aber ohne die eine oder andere Wasserlache ging es nicht. Da habe ich bei deinem Fussboden gewaltige bedenken. Nun ja, immer schön vorsichtig sein.

Gruss Conni


----------



## Swissfrau (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von den Tieren vor dem Einsetzen in den Teich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Vielen Dank das du nochmal etwas dazu geschrieben hast  
Hast aber gut gefüttert, sieht man auf den Bildern  

Mein Becken ist eben gekommen, 3900 Liter Volumen. Heute abend haben die Babys endlich mehr Platz und vieeeeeeel mehr Wasser


----------



## Swissfrau (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Uwe

Gern geschehen. 

bitte stell doch auch ein paar Bilder ein und berichte von deinen Erfahrungen. 

Würde mich schon interessieren, für welchen Filter du dich entscheidest. 
Auch wie dein Becken aussieht, wie viele Fische etc. etc.

mein Zimmer sah am Schluss ganz schön   aus. 

Fremde haben sicher gedacht, die ist :crazy 

Mir hat es aber bis zum letzten Tag unheimlich Spass gemacht. 

vielen Dank schon im Voraus.

Gruss Conni


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Als Filter wird nun doch erst einmal der Oase Biotec 5.1 bleiben müssen, etwas anderes bekomme ich nicht genehmigt   Den werde ich aber noch irgendwann gegen den 10er austauschen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

So,
es ist vollbracht. Meine Babys sind umgezogen.

     

Der Chagoi ist vorm Umzug nochmal aus dem alten Becken gesprungen, aber außer ein paar verlorene Schuppen gehts ihm gut  
Er konnte es wohl nicht abwarten. Aber der ist fast einen halben Meter aus dem alten Becken gesprungen, war ihm wohl alles zu Stressig 

Das Becken hat 2,25 x 1,00 Meter. Wenns voll ist also 3.900 Liter. Aber ich lasse eine Kante von ca. 20 cm stehen.


----------



## Rob (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Uwe

Ich würde mal mit dem erreichten zufrieden sein, denke ich hätte meine Frau nicht überreden können so ein Becken im Haus aufzustellen.

LG Robert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Also.......   Sie hat es noch nicht gesehen  

Aber man muss schon ein wenig verrückt sein, dass ist sicher


----------



## Rob (21. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallo Uwe

Also so viel ich weiss, sind wir Koihalter alle als verrückt bekannt, aber wir stehen ja auch zu unserer Verrücktheit. 

LG Robert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Hälterungsbecken/Faltbecken*

Hallöchen,
meine Innenhälterung ist ja nun schon 2 Monate in Betrieb. Ich muss sagen es ist einfach nur schön, sicherlich Ungewöhnlich im Wohnzimmer aber immer toll den Kois zuzuschauen  Dazu kommt das sie extrem Zahm geworden sind.
Es riecht ein ganz bisschen, aber nur wenn man direkt die __ Nase drüber hält.

Ich mache in der Woche zwischen 800-1000 Liter Wasserwechsel, die Werte sind Top. Aber ich denke dafür ist in erster Linie der Vliesfilter verantwortlich.

Die Kois wachsen wie verrückt, klar bei 20° Wassertemperatur und ordentlich Futter.

Ob ich das zum nächsten Winter nochmal mache glaub ich aber eher nicht, aber mal sehen was dieses Jahr so alles passiert


----------

